
Why it’s healthy that Microsoft and Google are eating Apple’s lunch - cpbotha
https://cpbotha.net/2016/11/02/why-its-healthy-that-microsoft-and-google-are-eating-apples-lunch/
======
ap3
eating apple's lunch how?

Windows killed its mobile phone offering Google has not proven it can
manifactire a phone

~~~
goalieca
Sales figures aren't even out yet so how can you prove either are a hit or a
failure. Let's wait a year or two to see if the surface did in fact destroy
the mbp.

------
appelza
You can't hope for much discussion with these apple worshipping hipsters.

~~~
appelza
Downvotes to prove my point

